# Medical Marijuana for anxiety/depression?



## Freamon

I suffer from anxiety and despression and im currently on pills for it..and I was wondering if its possible to get medical marijuana to treat this?


----------



## ms_1

It all depends on where you are located.  check out www.norml.org and see if you can find some info there.
good luck


----------



## Freamon

Well I live in Ontario Canada, that site you posted seems to be only the united states :\..anything for Canada lol?


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey Freamon-

I find that mj usually makes my anxiety worse.  But exercise counter acts that.

Sorry, no help.


----------



## Freamon

for me it actually calms me down, alot.. lol its almost like when im sober I have anxiety and when I smoke im fine...  :\

I'm just wondering if I should even talk to my doctor about it or if its a waste of time.


----------



## ms_1

Sorry, I don't know much about how it works in Canada.  I would bring it up with my doctor, but I have a very good relationship with my doctors.  If you get along well with your doctors, it would be worthe a shot.


----------



## bizerkleygrower

I was diagnosed with anxiety and depression and I went to a procannabis  doctor in cali and brought medical records and got a card. Dont know how it works in canada but good luck.


----------



## Freamon

thanks dude, i'll talk to my doctor and see what happends


----------



## massproducer

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/index_e.html

There ya go, this is health Canada's medical marijuana website.  In Canada it is not very easy to get your license to use and/or produce.  I have gotten mine about 3 weeks ago now, but this is a process that took me over 2 years and I have Chronic Pain Syndrome and Fibromyalgia.  The problem is that the Canadian Medical association has been telling its members not to sign any papers.  So finding a doctor that will support you is very difficult.

Also you would be considered a cat 3 applicant, meaning that you will need atleast 2 signatures with 1 being from a specialist in the field of your illness.   Health Canada is now being more open to medical marijuana but it is still very hard, in the present licensing process.  With that said it can be done.  At present there are only about 2500 licensed medical marijuana users in Canada...Yup that's all.  You have to arm yourself with information that will state your case, so now is the time to do research.  Find articles and medical studies that will support your point of view, take them as well as a medical liability release form to your doctor and ask your doctor to refer you to a specialist.  But you have to download a medical marijuana liability release form or your doctor will not even talk to you about it.

Either way good luck


----------



## KAMSAI

Freamon said:
			
		

> I suffer from anxiety and despression and im currently on pills for it..and I was wondering if its possible to get medical marijuana to treat this?



there is a way you can get medical marijuana for anxiety, depression or manic depression, for example me, i got hit by a car when i was 8 and i get siezures, really bad headaches and its hard for me to sleep so the anxiety kicks in and im up for days, medical marijuana relieves the pressure off my head, and helps me sleep and calm down when im feeling anxious.....now you see thats a reason to get a liecense, you have to have a reason for it not just cause your feeling emo over a girlfriend know what i mean? they are gonna really review you to see if you need it for relief or just trying get a faster way to the moon


----------



## massproducer

Are you from Canada?  Do you have a canadian medical exemption?  I hate to say that it is not that easy to get medical marijuana for anything in Canada.  I have been fighting for like 2 years and i have been diagnosed with Chronic pain syndrome and fibromyalgia.  Doctors in Canada are very reluctant to sign papers for even the very sick.  

What will make it even harder is that a lot of doctors in Canada have an unwarranted fear that Cannabis use could lead to mental illnesses, namely being depression and anxiety.  While this has been proven untrue it really doesn't matter when they hold the key.

The best way in canada to get your doctor on your side is to do reasearch and find clinical studies that show definiatively how Cannabis can help you.  Bring information of how others have used this for your type of illness.  

Most importantly like I said earlier you will need a signature from a specialist who specializes in the field of your illness.  I am sure that you know how long it can take in Canada at times to see certian specialist, so you need to get your doctor to make a referral ASAP.

I am sorry KAMSAI, it is not as easy as telling your doctor that it helps you sleep and makes you less anxious.  It is a very tedious process.




			
				KAMSAI said:
			
		

> there is a way you can get medical marijuana for anxiety, depression or manic depression, for example me, i got hit by a car when i was 8 and i get siezures, really bad headaches and its hard for me to sleep so the anxiety kicks in and im up for days, medical marijuana relieves the pressure off my head, and helps me sleep and calm down when im feeling anxious.....now you see thats a reason to get a liecense, you have to have a reason for it not just cause your feeling emo over a girlfriend know what i mean? they are gonna really review you to see if you need it for relief or just trying get a faster way to the moon


----------



## KAMSAI

massproducer said:
			
		

> Are you from Canada?  Do you have a canadian medical exemption?  I hate to say that it is not that easy to get medical marijuana for anything in Canada.  I have been fighting for like 2 years and i have been diagnosed with Chronic pain syndrome and fibromyalgia.  Doctors in Canada are very reluctant to sign papers for even the very sick.
> 
> What will make it even harder is that a lot of doctors in Canada have an unwarranted fear that Cannabis use could lead to mental illnesses, namely being depression and anxiety.  While this has been proven untrue it really doesn't matter when they hold the key.
> 
> The best way in canada to get your doctor on your side is to do reasearch and find clinical studies that show definiatively how Cannabis can help you.  Bring information of how others have used this for your type of illness.
> 
> Most importantly like I said earlier you will need a signature from a specialist who specializes in the field of your illness.  I am sure that you know how long it can take in Canada at times to see certian specialist, so you need to get your doctor to make a referral ASAP.
> 
> I am sorry KAMSAI, it is not as easy as telling your doctor that it helps you sleep and makes you less anxious.  It is a very tedious process.





i didnt say it was easy as just saying i need it to sleep i just dont wanna put all my business out there, and i know its a long process re-read what i wrote


----------



## Carrie

Hey Freamon, In Ontario there are many compassion clubs, the medicine is much better then HC, here's the one I work at, it's Toronto's primary non for profit, centre. Check it out nothing compare's   tccentre.org


----------



## massproducer

The benefit of going through Health Canada in my opinion is the fact that you can then grow your own meds.  I agree that HC's supply is very dissapointing, especially when you take into consideration that they charge you $5/ gram + taxes.  I sure expected more from my government, but thats another issue.  Like I said the reason I truly value my exemption is beacuse I now legally have the right to grow and choose my own medicine based on the symptoms that I am experiencing.  I was so tried of fighting to get my right but I am sure glad that I have.

Hey Carrie, doesn't the TCC, only service patients in the GTA?  I sent an email when I first got my license to see if you guys could help me, but i stated that I was from nova Scotia, but I never, ever got a response, so I took that as "we can't help you"


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has there medical MJ card for nausea?  And what strains do you find that work the best?  Thank you all!


----------



## ShecallshimThor

i dont have a card for it but i defenitly use it when im sick to my stomach
i smoke mainly indica dom strains and 9 out of 10 fix me right up


----------



## crozar

lol , to my knowledge Sativa strains is good for anxiety and depression 

grow Golden Malawi - Afropip strain =)
you will not regret it.


----------

